# how to sharpen a titanium knife?



## connie (May 29, 2013)

hi, I would like to know how to sharpen a titanium knife? Can I use a sharpen steel?


----------



## tk59 (May 29, 2013)

Titanium is soft. You can use just about anything. If it's an alloy, maybe it's harder. Exactly what knife is it?


----------



## connie (May 29, 2013)

tk59 said:


> Titanium is soft. You can use just about anything. If it's an alloy, maybe it's harder. Exactly what knife is it?


 it is a chef knife made of 3cr13 S/S with titanium coating, 53HRC


----------



## Mingooch (May 29, 2013)

53 hrc is very soft vs what we usually use here


----------



## cclin (May 29, 2013)

Titanium is a good steel for handles and other parts of the knife - very strong and lightweight. But it's too soft(~50Rc) for knife blade. it's far softer than steel, is difficult to get a sharp edge & won't hold an edge very well. Titanium is used in some specialized situations because it's non-metalic and corrosion resistant.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 30, 2013)

The core material is stainless steel. 3CR13. The coating is titanium. Sharpen as usual.


----------



## Rosco (May 30, 2013)

cclin said:


> Titanium is a good steel for handles and other parts of the knife - very strong and lightweight. But it's too soft(~50Rc) for knife blade. it's far softer than steel, is difficult to get a sharp edge & won't hold an edge very well. Titanium is used in some specialized situations because it's non-metalic and corrosion resistant.



Sorry to be a pedant but I just can't walk away.
Titanium is not a steel at all. It contains no Iron. It is a completely different element.
Titanium is not non-metallic (It is a metal) but is non magnetic.

All that being said, your blade is just Titanium coated so I don't see any reason to treat it any different to any other knife.


----------



## cclin (May 30, 2013)

LOL. thats all right, English is my second language, so sometime words come out not exactly same what in my mind.... thanks for the correction!:O 


Rosco said:


> Sorry to be a pedant but I just can't walk away.
> Titanium is not a steel at all. It contains no Iron. It is a completely different element.
> Titanium is not non-metallic (It is a metal) but is non magnetic.
> 
> All that being said, your blade is just Titanium coated so I don't see any reason to treat it any different to any other knife.


----------

